# Try Buying a Yukon...!



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

IMHO, buying a bimmer is easy compared to securing a Yukon for my SO - there are several reasons we should be happy:

1) we have a great forum here - try finding a decent internet forum on Yukons.

2) because of 1), we are able to find out quickly about incentives, rebates, etc. GM has so many hidden incentives it is ridiculous (military, GM card, first-time GM owner, GM supplier, and the infamous $500 dealer coupons given out to certain dealers (which ones - who knows? !)

3) pricing and options packages are straight-forward and simple. Yukons come in so many varieties it is stupid. Try pricing a Yukon on Edmunds, Intellichoice, Yahoo cars, KBB and you'll get four different prices. And whatever MSRP you get will not match the sticker at the dealer.

4) BMW's price changes maybe once during the model year. Yukon invoice prices, destination charges, package discounts seem to change every lunar cycle.

5) BMW dealers seem to accept that you know invoice and will negotiate from that basis. GM dealers seem to think every buyer is a ******* farmer who just wants a fair deal, say, "$5 hunerd off that sticker, bud?"

I just needed to vent.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, since forums like these I spawned by dedicated enthusiasts, I guess it follows that it'd be hard to find Yukon forums. I mean, is there such a thing as a Yukon enthusiast?!? Anyways, hope you find a car for a fair deal. By the way, you've put down a deposit to secure that ZHP right?


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> Well, since forums like these I spawned by dedicated enthusiasts, I guess it follows that it'd be hard to find Yukon forums. I mean, is there such a thing as a Yukon enthusiast?!? Anyways, hope you find a car for a fair deal. By the way, you've put down a deposit to secure that ZHP right?


Yea, deposit is down. CA knows my marital predictament, but I have no illusions that if I don't pick my baby up in a day or two, some holiday buyer might snap it up at MSRP. :thumbdwn:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

You will need every discount, rebate, promotion, incentive and 0% finance rate to give you a low monthly payment so you can afford the the gas bill for the Yukon. :yikes:


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean, spent some time around Honda dealers awhile back.

 

Nb


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

BloodRedHog said:


> IMHO, buying a bimmer is easy compared to securing a Yukon for my SO - there are several reasons we should be happy:
> 
> 1) we have a great forum here - try finding a decent internet forum on Yukons.
> 
> ...


Which is all quiet proof that your SO should not be getting a Yukon. Hahaha...

BTW, if you are not getting Invoice, you're getting ripped...good luck...


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

I am about to make a deal for $4500 below what I *think* is invoice so maybe I'm in good shape...


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> I assume you are not a *******.


No...but living in the South, I feel the freedom to denigrate my fellow residents that do drive a pick-up with the gun rack and the dog sleeping in the truck bed parked in the trailer park next to the spitoon of Skoal spit. 



Dave 330i said:


> Being a shrewd buyer, offer 80% of the MSRP and go no higher.


My offer is a bit under the 80% threshold so I guess I'm good to go...thanks.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

BloodRedHog said:


> My offer is a bit under the 80% threshold so I guess I'm good to go...thanks.


Did you tell your wife that her Yukon will lose about 35-40% of its value in its first year alone?!?!?! At least in Incentive City (Detroit)... That alone makes it unappetizing.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Motown328 said:


> Did you tell your wife that her Yukon will lose about 35-40% of its value in its first year alone?!?!?! At least in Incentive City (Detroit)... That alone makes it unappetizing.


Yes, I told her that. And the dealer even said don't do the Smart Buy for 48 months because the balloon payment at the end was $20k and they won't be worth that at all - even at 12k miles/year.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

BloodRedHog said:


> No...but living in the South, I feel the freedom to denigrate my fellow residents that do drive a pick-up with the gun rack and the dog sleeping in the truck bed parked in the trailer park next to the spitoon of Skoal spit.


Is he actually driving the pickup or is he just sitting in it while it's on cinder blocks in the unmowed front yard between the '68 mustang and old school bus?

As for the Tahoe, I'm not saying anything other than that you're a stronger, better man than I.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Solution  

:rofl:


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> Is he actually driving the pickup or is he just sitting in it while it's on cinder blocks in the unmowed front yard between the '68 mustang and old school bus?
> 
> As for the Tahoe, I'm not saying anything other than that you're a stronger, better man than I.


You guys are a blast. :rofl:


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Nbtstatic said:


> Solution
> 
> :rofl:


"Texas residents only" -- :thumbdwn: Discrimination against the Hog nation.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] they must have added that today, wasnt there last night, they must be getting calls from all over (not that my thread had anything to do with that :eeps: ) 

Hog nation, hahahaha. I'm actually a Fighting Tiger myself.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

BloodRedHog said:


> I am about to make a deal for $4500 below what I *think* is invoice so maybe I'm in good shape...


What does that equtate to in MSRP?

I was noticing that dealers in my area were offering $10K discounts. Once again I have no idea what final MSRP was, but in general, that is almost 30% off depending on options.

I don't know how they stay in buisness. :tsk:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Buying? Heck, try _driving_ a Yukon. :eeps:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

GM can be a PITA to deal with. I did OK when I bought my Avalanche a couple of years ago but it was too much work. If I decide to buy another one in a few years I will probably go through carsdirect.com or someplace like that.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

BloodRedHog said:


> "Texas residents only" -- :thumbdwn: Discrimination against the Hog nation.


Texas just wants to be like everyone else...

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Brashland said:


> Texas just wants to be like everyone else...
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!


:rofl:

:thumbup:


----------

